
Bitcoin owners, you need to do these two things right now - elmar
https://hackernoon.com/bitcoin-owners-you-need-to-do-these-two-things-right-now-a73122dd23d4
======
sli
1\. Don't keep your coin in an exchange.

2\. Use a SegWit wallet.

That's basically the entire article, for those of you who probably don't need
the details of those explained.

